# Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

Die neuen Farben sind ja wieder richtig scharf.
Das wir ja wieder ein Loch in mein Portemonaie reissen...


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Die "alten" Farben sind ja schon so rrrichtig goil :q


----------



## Hov-Micha (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

hmm..,
hat irgendjemand eigentlich schonmal was übers farbliche "Sehen" unserer Silberfreunde gelesen  |kopfkrat ?
Denke das ist wie in der Mode, neue Saison -- neuer Stil!
Aber schön sehen sie schon aus aber das soll ja auch so seien damit wir alle kräftig kaufen  #6 
Ich bleib bei meinen paar Farben aber wie gesagt, man muss nur dran glauben  :m 
hab übrigens die Woche eine auf Farbe 284 erwischt, post ich gleich mal rein!
Viel Spass beim auswählen Jörg   

TL Micha


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..,
> hat irgendjemand eigentlich schonmal was übers farbliche "Sehen" unserer Silberfreunde gelesen  |kopfkrat ?
> Denke das ist wie in der Mode, neue Saison -- neuer Stil!
> Aber schön sehen sie schon aus aber das soll ja auch so seien damit wir alle kräftig kaufen  #6
> ...


Ich weiß Micha 
Der Köder fängt den Angler....
Aber die sehen trotzdem sooooooGoil aus :q
übrigens den 284 hab ich auch.Schöne Herbstfarbe.
Hab mich auch etwas in 342 Shrimp verliebt :l
Ach...die sind alle so niedlich :q


----------



## marioschreiber (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

62 verschiedene Farben ! Respekt !
Wenn man alle haben will, das wird teuer !
Und dann noch in allen Gewichten....?!

Ich hab nicht einen Spöket !
Kennt einer von euch noch den Thor, den Hansen Fight, Hansen Flash, More Silda, Filur.....u.s.w.....u.s.w......u.s.w....


----------



## Hov-Micha (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*






 Mario, kennst du Dinger |supergri 
die hab ich auch alle...und wat weiß ich wie viel andere noch  ;+ 
hab mal in meinen "Köderschrank" geschaut, schei... sammelt sich da was an!
jetzt wird erstmal nix mehr jekauft! Paar neue Sprengringe und Drillinge dran und jut is..
Aaaaaber goil sehen sie schon aus  :m


----------



## Micky (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Ich warte mit Neuanschaffungen noch mindestens bis zum 18.September, danach entscheide ich mich dann ob ich mir das noch leisten kann/will.... #t |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> 62 verschiedene Farben ! Respekt !
> Wenn man alle haben will, das wird teuer !
> Und dann noch in allen Gewichten....?!
> 
> ...


Dafür hast Du diesen knuffeligen grünen runden und weisst nich mal wie der heißt 
Micha hat schon recht,neue Sprengringe und ein frischen Drilling bzw. Einzelhaken und gut ist.
Hab letztens paar Gladsax mit dem Edding getunt :q
Liegt halt an der Sommerluft 
Mario,Deine Ködertasche ist aber auch schon leicht oxidiert


----------



## Marcus van K (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Der Shrimp und der Fried Chicken sehen echt gut aus.
Ja aber es ist doch mit fast allem das selbe gibet was neues muss mann es einfach haben.
Das Regal mit allen Farben und den verschiedenen Grössen würde ich gerne mal sehen!


----------



## Schweißsocke (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wird erstmal nix mehr jekauft!



Haha, Hahhaha, hahahahaha - der übliche Vorsatz eines Mefo-Anglers, *bevor* er den Laden betritt - klappt aber nie. Berichte mal, wie lange du durchgehalten hast!


----------



## Malte (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> 62 verschiedene Farben ! Respekt !
> Wenn man alle haben will, das wird teuer !
> Und dann noch in allen Gewichten....?!
> 
> ...


 
moinsen, bin so ziemlich neu hier ,lese aber seid ein paar wochen mit!

den filur finde ich genial#6 

warum|kopfkrat 

weis ich nicht, hab halt meine größte mefo darauf gefangen (80cm 6,1kg)
kriegt man den in deutschland eigentlich?


----------



## theactor (27. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

HI,

my beloved Spöket - ich finde ihn ja großartig! 
Aber sooo viele Farben...ARGH !!
Bei trübem Wasser kann ich aber den 321 (so neu ist der eigentlich gar nicht...) wirklich sehr ans Herz legen! #6 
|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (28. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Moin,

hübsch hübsch |rolleyes  und allen, die noch den einen oder anderen Spöket abbekommen wollen, lege ich hinter vorgehaltener Hand nahe, schnell zuzulangen - Tractor wird in Kürze wieder alle gekauft haben und nicht einen davon wieder hergeben wollen  

Allen Nicht-Spöket-Gläubigen kann man auch den Skjöld empfehlen #h  oder den Gladsax, den Flash, den Thor... und dann gab es mal den einzi fängigen Köder mit dem klangvollen Namen Mörrum #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

#d  #d 

ich fass es nicht  |supergri 

wer soll sich denn da noch zurecht finden  #c 

wie gut, dass ich meine Farbauswahl (übrigens auch bei allen anderen Ködern) auf drei Farben reduziert habe.
Alles was dann so dazu kommt, ist just for fun  :q 

Aber wer's brauch  #h


----------



## Hov-Micha (28. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@Schweißsocke

...ja ich weiß aber da sind wir ja fast alle gleich!

Obwohl Dorschdiggler recht hat  #6 
Hab´s die Woche auch wieder gesehen, du nimmst immer die gleichen Eisen aus der Tasche...und die haben auch bei mir nur 3-4 Farbvarianten!
Aaaaber man weiss ja nie und es könnte ja auch mal ne ganz exotische Farbe gehen  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (28. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Eigentlich sind die alle zu "hübsch" zum angeln.

Ich bevorzuge diese Farben in den Jahreszeiten.

Frühjahr grün/weiß/blau
Sommer schwarz
Herbst rot/rotschwarz/kupfer
Winter perlmutt/weiß/gelborange

...und dann so wie Sie wollen die Biester.
Ist es eigentlich nicht Schei**egal welche Farbe  ?
Aber trotzdem wird mich das Regal mit den Spökets locken...


----------



## mot67 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

shrimps, cucumber und fried chicken gefallen mir jut


----------



## sunny (29. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Von dem Spöket bin ich richtig begeistert. Ich habe bisher noch keinen besseren Wobbler gefischt, was Flug- und Führungsverhalten anbelangt. Habe mir auch einige Farben zugelegt |uhoh:  :q .

Gefangen habe ich aber eigentlich nur auf rot/schwarz (20) und schwarz (288). 273 sollte auch gut gehen, hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit, diesen auszuprobieren.

Welchen ich mir aber auf jeden Fall noch zulegen werde, ist der shrimp (342) #6 . Ich hatte mal nen Blinker, der so gefärbt war. Und den mochten die Dickköppe richtig gerne |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

oh-nemo einige der Farben werden aber wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Aber du hast recht, es sind tolle Farben dabei.

Sven


----------



## Frank 77 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hübsch hübsch |rolleyes und allen, die noch den einen oder anderen Spöket abbekommen wollen, lege ich hinter vorgehaltener Hand nahe, schnell zuzulangen - Tractor wird in Kürze wieder alle gekauft haben und nicht einen davon wieder hergeben wollen
> 
> ...


 
Moin Michael, 

Frage:  wer hat den Mörrum Blinker o. Wobbler hergestellt ? 

Danke Frank


----------



## MichaelB (29. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Moin,

man verbessere mich, aber ich meine der Mörrum kam von Falkfish, ebenso wie der Thor #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

da hast du wohl recht MichaelB sie sind beide von Falkfish.

Sven


----------



## sunny (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob die Dinger überhaupt lieferbar sind |kopfkrat .

Bei den alten gibbet ja schon erhebliche Lieferprobleme und jetzt noch die neuen Farben dazu. Na ja, ich weiß ich.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es die Dinger erst nächstes Jahr im Mai wenn man heute bestellt :q .


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

ne sunny, die kriegste !! Habe gerade welche bestellt. Sind lieferbar. Zumindest, die ich bestellt habe.

Sven


----------



## sunny (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Danke Sven #6 . Gut zu wissen. Von den neuen Farben interessiert mich aber nur Shrimp (342). Weist du zufällig, ob der auch lieferbar ist |supergri .


----------



## Medo (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ne sunny, die kriegste !! Habe gerade welche bestellt. Sind lieferbar. Zumindest, die ich bestellt habe.
> 
> Sven


 
und davon könnt er dir bestimmt nen paar verkaufen....|bla:


----------



## Hov-Micha (30. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

..also ich bin dafür das die "Falkfisher" mal nur die Rohlinge janz nakich rauskloppen sollten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!
Geht ja mit den Gladsaxknödeln auch, dann hätten wir min. 5x soviele neue Kreationen  #6

TL
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

ne medo, Spöcked verkaufe ich normalerweise nicht, obwohl ich alle Produkte verkaufen darf von Falk-Fish und auch rankomme, aber ich kann für Boardies welche bestellen, wenn einer welche haben möchte.
Ich verkaufe lieber unsere Rasselwobbler, die sind ja fast gleich.
Aber es ist schön Medo, das du immer darauf verweist, das ich verkaufe. Mach weiter so, dann brauche ich keine Eigenwerbung machen. Du kannst es nämlich viel besser mit der Werbung.

Sunny ich kann einmal nachfragen ob der vorhanden ist.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Geb ich Sven recht Jörg.

Lass mal gut sein und kommentiere nicht _jedes_ seiner Postings  #h


----------



## sunny (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny ich kann einmal nachfragen ob der vorhanden ist.
> 
> Sven



Das wär nett. Danke #6 .


----------



## xhonk (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Moin Kollegen,

nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe war ich gestern bei Knutzen in Kiel und habe mir die schicken neuen Farben mal live angesehen. Als ich dann allerdings den Preis (6,49 Euro) gelesen habe, habe ich den Wobbler schnell wieder zurückgelegt. Ich meine letzten Winter hat der Wobber noch 5,50 Euro gekostet?
Wie auch immer, der Wobbler besitzt unbestritten hervorragende Flugeigenschaften und ist inzwischen an der Küste weit verbreitet, so daß mit ihm auch entsprechend gefangen wird. Ich persönlich werde mich aber wohl nach vergleichbaren, preisgünstigeren Modellen umschauen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## mot67 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

knutzen is immer schon 50 cent teurer gewesen...
in hamburg bei k&hd bekomm ich sie für 5,95€.
schaun wir mal, wo man sie am günstigsten bekommt


----------



## sunny (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Ich muss auch 5,95 € dafür berappen.


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

ähhhh. 4.75€..... und bei menge noch weniger...

in  hamburg...


----------



## sunny (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ähhhh. 4.75€..... und bei menge noch weniger...
> 
> in  hamburg...



Boohheey, kannst du das gut haben. Das ist ja mal nen feiner Preis #6 .


----------



## Der_Glücklose (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@Medo

und wo gibt es das gute Stück für 4.75€.....  |kopfkrat 

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

sunny die Farbe ist in ca. 3-4 Wochen lieferbar. Genau so wie einige andere Farben.


Sven


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

tiiiimmmmm!


----------



## Truttafriend (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> tiiiimmmmm!



jööörg!
Jörg dat soll doch nu wirklich nich deine Sorge sein +h



@ Nordangler

Sven du kennst die Regeln. Du weisst doch wo die Spielwiese für Angebote ist? Ziemlich undiplomatisch von dir. Per PN wäre das wenigstens nicht an den Modaugen vorbeigegangen.

Bitte halte dich an die Regeln und unterbreite deine Angebote wie die anderen Partner an dem richtigen Ort. Alles andere geht gegen die Fairnis.

Gruß
Tim (Mod)


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

sorry
War mit den Gedanken woanders, ist gelöscht. Passe das nächste mal auf.

Sven


----------



## mot67 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ähhhh. 4.75€..... und bei menge noch weniger...
> 
> in  hamburg...



und wo? wäre doch für alle interessant oder ist das ein geheimnis?


----------



## Medo (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@tim

ist angelcenter vögler in billstedt nen boardpartner?

wenn nicht... streicht es einfach oder überlest es


----------



## mot67 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

danke 

ist es denn schon werbung, wenn bordies hier die preise ihrer angelläden vergleichen?
solange der laden nicht dir gehört, sollte sowas wohl erlaubt sein!

gruss mot


----------



## mibu69 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Für alle die sich schon Hoffnung gemacht haben(ich auch),die Spöket für "billig Geld"abzugreifen,sei gesagt der Preis von Medo stimmt leider nicht.Ich war gerade auf der Seite von Vöglers und der Preis ist deutlich höher.Es sei denn es gibt evtl.eine Werbeaktion.Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.Dann kann ich also weiterhin für 5,90 Euro beim Händler meines Vertrauens kaufen.


----------



## Truttafriend (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es denn schon werbung, wenn bordies hier die preise ihrer angelläden vergleichen?
> solange der laden nicht dir gehört, sollte sowas wohl erlaubt sein!
> 
> gruss mot




Nein! Und es ist in meinen Augen sogar erwünscht. 



Und zur angesprochenen Thematik
Forumspartner haben einen persönlichen, finanziellen Vorteil von Werbung. Damit alle Forumspartner gleiche Chancen haben gibt es einen Bereich an dem sie sich präsentieren können.


----------



## Medo (1. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@mibu96

morgen folgt ne klärung....

und wenn nicht gibbet für den dealer anne mütze


----------



## rain-in-the-face (2. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@Medo
jetzt bin ich aber gespannt !!

Schließlich wollen wir ja mal wieder ans Meer fahren und das kostet SPRIT. Aber bei den Spritpreisen heutzutage muss man schließlich irgendwo einpaar Euros einsparen .....

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Blackleffer (7. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Hi, hat jemand von euch die spötke schon mal auf Zander bzw. auf Hecht,Saibling getestet geht da was mit wenn ja welche farben.
Kann mir jemand auf die oben genannten Zielfische ein paar gute Wobbler o. Jerkbaits, Popper sprich generel Köder empfehlen?

Danke Christoph


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Hi Christoph
Für Hecht kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.Auf Saibling hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen,aber warum nicht.Zander,glaube ich nicht so.
Ich werf den 18g. Spöket so um die 70-80m weit,aber fisch damit nur im Salzwasser.
Warum soll es nicht im süssem funzen :m


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

In ca 14 Tagen kommt aus Schweden ne Lieferung von Falk-Fish. Ich sage euch dann Bescheid, ob die neuen Farben dabei sind und welche Farben dann vor Ort sind.
Dann wisst ihr auch, was dann eure Händler vor Ort bestellen können für euch.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Blackleffer: Habe schon damit Hecht und Barsch gefangen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (9. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Ganz herorragend Sven #6 .


----------



## marioschreiber (9. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler
> 
> Sven du kennst die Regeln. Du weisst doch wo die Spielwiese für Angebote ist? Ziemlich undiplomatisch von dir. Per PN wäre das wenigstens nicht an den Modaugen vorbeigegangen.
> 
> ...


 
Kein weiterer Komentar !


----------



## Truttafriend (9. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Jo Mario, auch wenn man glaubt über drei Ecken ist es ok bleibt es offensichtlich 

_Nachtrag:_ 
Ich hab mit Sven während meines Urlaubs telefoniert und wir konnten das Missverständniss aufklären. Die Spökets hat Sven nicht im Sortiment und sein Angebot mit dem verfügbaren Farben war in diesem Fall tatsächlich freundschaftlich gemeint. Thomas hat schon recht, ich für meinen Fall bin "wieder runter" und telefonier das nächstemal lieber gleich um so kleine Missverständnisse nicht hochkommen zulassen.
25.10.05 Timsen


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Ich habe die Spöcked nicht bei mir im Programm!!!!

Also werde ich sie nicht verkaufen!!!. 

Ich wäre bereit gewesen, nur für das Board (wen, weiß Truuta auch) was zu besorgen, das ist korrekt, das habe ich auch geschrieben. Mehr nicht.

Sollte ich sie  irgendwann anbieten, werde ich es offiziell über das Forum laufen lassen!!!.

Man könnte theoretisch auch bei Kruse und Leutner anrufen, ob ich sie vertreibe. Die werden bestätigen, das dies nicht der Fall ist.
Da ich aber weiß das einige der neuen Farben noch nicht lieferbar sind, andere evtl in 14 Tagen da sein werden, kann ich wohl die Farben dann hier reinstellen.
Kruse und Leutner wohnen auch nur 30 km von mir entfernt und ich telefoniere auch öfters mit denen.
Ausserdem bekomme ich noch einige bestellte Sachen von denen, deswegen auch viel Telefon.


Also hört bitte auf mir irgendetwas unterschieben zu wollen. Da habe ich absolut kein Bock drauf. |uhoh: 
Wenn hilfsbereitschaft hier fehl am Platz ist, dann bin ich hier wohl auch falsch aufgehoben. Denke, das ich hier für viele Boardies genug mache, ohne Geld daran zu verdienen. Das werden wohl auch genug bestätigen.

Ich dachte, dir habe ich es in einer PM klar und deutlich mitgeteilt Trutta.
Und Marioschreiber, ach auch egal was soll ich mich aufregen. #c 

Trutta ich kann auch gerne noch einmal die PM an dich hier mit reinstellen.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*



> Ich habe die Spöcked nicht bei mir im Programm!!!!
> Also werde ich sie nicht verkaufen!!!.


Ich verstehe das so, dass Sven die nicht verkauft, sondern nur informieren will/kann, welche Farben der neuen demnächst wirklich erhältlich sind.

Wer sich da nicht informieren will, soll es lassen, aber (Schleich)Werbung kann es ja nur sein, wenn er die Dinger auch verkaufen würde.

"Beisst" sich ja eh mit seinem Programm (Sven hat ja die Meeresrasselwobbler).



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wisst ihr auch, was dann eure Händler vor Ort bestellen können für euch.



Das ist ja wohl eher Werbung für die Mitbewerber.

Also beruhigt mal Eure Gemüter.


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

So ich habe mir die Liste der im Moment neuen Farben (die auch da sind) besorgt. Ich trage dann die nächsten Tage die neuen Farben ein, mit den Gewichten, welche jetzt erhältlich sind. Ihr könnt dann eure Händler aufsuchen, damit sie für euch dann die dementsprechenden Muster bestellen.

Ehe ich mir die Arbeit mache, will ich aber wissen, ob bei euch noch Interesse besteht.
Ausserdem möchte ich darum bitten keine dummen Bemerkungen hier zu äußern.
Ich mache es gerne für euch, ohne etwas davon zu haben, da ich denke Angler sollten zusammen halten und stehen.

Sven


----------



## mot67 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

interesse


----------



## Dorschi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Auch Interesse!


----------



## symphy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier ganz rein passt aber im Trave Angelcenter in Lübeck sowie in Ahrensburg haben die eine riesen Auswahl ,auch alle neuen Farben und Größen ,war gestern da gewesen ,die haben selbst so ne riesen Spöket da .......LÖL.............13cm oder s o :m


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Hier die Farbnummern mit den Gewichten

Farbe 020 in 10 gr+ 18 gr+ 28gr.+35gr.+50gr.  (Black Hot Red)
Farbe 0272 in 10 gr. ,18 gr. 28 gr. 35 gr. 50 gr. (Blue Glitter)
Farbe 0273 in 10 gr. 18 gr. 28 gr. 35gr. 50 gr. (Brown Glitter)
Farbe 0274 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35 gr. 50 gr.(Fire Orange GoSp)
Farbe 0275 in 10 gr. 18 gr. 28 gr. 35gr. 50 gr.(Green Perch)
Farbe 0276 in 10 gr. 18 gr. 28gr. 35 gr. 50 gr.(Stensson)
Farbe 0277 in 10gr.  18gr. 28gr. 35gr.  50 gr.(RBT Sib RT)
Farbe 0278 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50 gr.  (Black Orange Pearl)
Farbe 0279 in 10 gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.(Plo2 BD RT)
Farbe 0280 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.(GFT S Tiger)
Farbe 0281 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.  Red WP
Farbe 0282 in 10 gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Blue WP
Farbe 0283 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Black WP
Farbe 0284 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Gold Scale
Farbe 0285 in 10 gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr.BlueGreen
Farbe 0286 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Barsesäck
Farbe 0287 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.JLS3
Farbe 0288 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Black GoSp
Farbe 0289 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. Red Yellow
Farbe 0290 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Monkey Puke
Farbe 0291 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. Green Yellow
Farbe 0292 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Orange
Farbe 0308 in 18gr. 28gr. 35gr.Sal25
Farbe 0309 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr.Salmon Pink Gold
Farbe 0310 in 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Ye Gr Perch
Farbe 0311 in 18gr. 28gr.Orange Gold
Farbe 0312 in 18gr. 28gr.Black&White
Farbe 0313 in 18gr. 28gr.StorSpiggen
Farbe 0314 in 18gr. 28gr.BlaSpiggen
farbe 0315 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr. 35gr. 50gr.Brown Perch Go
Farbe 0316 in 18gr. 28gr. 35gr.Parrot
Farbe 0318 in 18gr. 28gr.Black Sib
Farbe 0319 in 10gr. 18gr. 28gr.Green White Pearl
Farbe 0321 in 10gr. 18gr. 28grWhite Pearl Yellow
farbe 0322 in 18gr. 28gr.Black Blue Spacle Pink Belly
Farbe 0323 in 18gr. 28gr.Blue Back Silver Scale
Farbe 0324 in 18gr. 28gr.Copper Black Hot Orange
Farbe 0325 in 18gr. 28gr.Gold Black Red Tail
Farbe 0326 in 18gr.Black Hot Red
Farbe 0327 in 18gr. 28gr.Copper Violett Bluescale Grey
Farbe 0331 in 18gr. 28gr.Tobis Red Tail
Farbe 0332 in 18gr. 28gr.Green Violet White Pearl
Farbe 0333 in 18gr. 28gr. Goldn Grey White Pearl
Farbe 0334 in 18gr. 28gr.Copper Green
Farbe 0335 in 18gr. 28gr.Greenhead Black Violet Pearl
Farbe 0336 in 18gr. 28gr.Violet Dark Green
Farbe 0337 in 35gr.Copper Violet Bluescale Sparkle
Farbe 0338 in 35gr.Copper Grey Silver Scale Sparkle
Farbe 0339 in 35gr.Copper Green Greenscale Sparkle
Farbe 0340 in 35 gr.Orange Grey Silver Scale
Farbe 0341 in 35gr.Black Orange Peel
Farbe 0342 in 35gr.Shrimp
Farbe 0343 in 35gr.NM 70 Crushed
Farbe 0344 in 18gr. 28gr. 35gr.Cucumber
Farbe 0345 in 28gr. 35gr.Kexcholad
Farbe 0346 in 35gr.Albino Black Peel
Farbe 0347 in 35gr.Bluesilver Red Peel
Farbe 0348 in 35gr.Blacksilver Orange Peel
Farbe 0349 in 35gr.Greensilver Bright Orange Peel
Farbe 0350 in 18gr. 35gr.Violet Yellow HRT White Dods
Farbe 0351 in 18gr. Greenback Pink
Farbe 0352 in 18gr. 28gr.Greyling YBS BD
Farbe 0353 in 18gr. 28gr. 35gr.Grey
Farbe 0365 in 18gr. 28gr.Black Glitter WP Belly CC3
Farbe 0366 in 35gr. Fried Chicken

Hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß damit :m 

Sven #h


----------



## Medo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@ sven








danke#6  

gruss jörg


----------



## sunny (30. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Klasse gemacht mit der Liste Sven #6 ,

aber ausgerechnet der, der mich interessiert, ist nur in in 35 gr. da :c .

Muss ich wohl noch nen büschen warten.


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Nächste Woche kommt die nächste Lieferung. Evtl. ist ja der shrimp in kleineren Modellen da.

Sven


----------



## Dorschi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

@ Sven kann ich Dir eine Bestelliste durchmailen?
Würde mich freuen, wenn das ginge!


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket-neue Farben*

Nein die mußt du bei deinen Händlern bestellen vor Ort. Ich vertreibe keinen Spöcked.

Sven


----------

